# Starter Flicker Power Strip



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I started trying to get some other projects done today. This is a power strip I put a starter socket on. I only used it on the last receptacle. So the first 2 will be regular. I can run these as junctions. I want a lot of my lighting to look like we are having power trouble. I saw Otaku's last year and this is based on his. Just took me forever to get the sockets. Thanks Otaku, I feel this is a lot better way then trying to solder and tape them up also.

Starter Flicker 6 way video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks good to me! I thought about leaving a couple of the sockets as non-flicker, because I found that a small continuous lamp paired with a flickering one gives the illiusion of dim-bright-dim rather than the on-off-on effect.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Otaku I just had a idea. I was wondering if this circuit would give me a stop and start motion with a small motor. Like those 12 volt car window motors. I think that would be a cool effect with a strobe, it would double the movement. Now I wish I had a hanging spider.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think that the wall wart would act as a capacitor and "smooth out" the on-off switching. I seem to remember that Devils Chariot tried doing something similar with a color organ (Lightning FX box with a thunder soundtrack) with a 12VDC wart plugged into the output. Pretty sure it didn't work, and it may be rough on the wall wart, too.

I'd think that it would work with a small AC gearmotor, but I don't know how well the starter would work with an inductive load. You'd have to be sure that the motor didn't pull more wattage than the starter can handle. A Shiatsu may be OK for this - they usually draw ~30 - 35 watts.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Otaku you are the man. What made me think of trying this, was the head I hacked last year. I don't know anything about midi. So I straight wired it and used a lighting box. So That way the walwart doesn't stop it from working. But I plugged in my little cauldron creep and it would work. But Here is a video of the shiatsu. If you had not of suggested it. I would have never thought about it. But this is great, I love the random movement. It is almost like using a prop controller.

Flicker Circuit with Shiatsu. video by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Most interesting! Which starter are you using, the FS-2? FS-2's have an effective upper limit of about 35-40 watts, then the intervals start getting really long. The FS-5 can handle somewhat higher loads (50-60W) before they start to get longer flicker intervals. The label on the Shiatsu should tell you how much wattage it draws, probably ~35W. I think this has some possibilities!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not add a motion sensor in the mix as well so that isn't running all night.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Most interesting! Which starter are you using, the FS-2? FS-2's have an effective upper limit of about 35-40 watts, then the intervals start getting really long. The FS-5 can handle somewhat higher loads (50-60W) before they start to get longer flicker intervals. The label on the Shiatsu should tell you how much wattage it draws, probably ~35W. I think this has some possibilities!


I suppose you could always wire in a relay with the bulb and then drive other stuff off the relay.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Otaku the one in the video says FS 12. I got a bunch from Lowes on clearance. But I love the way it will make a full turn, 1/4 turn. 

Joker I don't see any reason you could add a motion sensor. There is a hesitation when you first fire the starter up. But I can't see some using this rig as much for a scare, as just atmosphere.

Fritz42-male that is a good idea also. I hadn't thought about using a relay. This is still knew to me. I looked every where for the sockets. Then found them on ebay. But I am thinking now with a relay, could you wire it into a continuous fog controller, or any fog controller. So Like in a witches cauldron you would smoker her out, or dragon breath.


----------

